# 31 year exp. captain will travel



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I just retired from running a 65' offshore patrol boat for TPWD and I am looking for part time captain work and/or delivery jobs. 

I have a 100 ton masters and have carried that for 32 years. I started deck handing on fishing boats out of Freeport at the age of 13 and worked on sport fishing boats from Freeport to Mexico to Florida for the next 13 years until I went to work for TPWD as their captain. I have extensive knowledge with marine electronics and navigation, and I still love to fish and have extensive fishing knowledge for bill fish and reef fish.

If you need a part time captain to help maintain your boat, or need it delivered from one port to another, give me a call. 409-771-7891

Todd Penick


----------

